# DIY Throttle Body Rewire, TSB# 2018652/2, 2.0 TSI



## Norman2011 (Nov 16, 2014)

Title: DIY: VW 2.0TSI Throttle Body Rewire (OEM) 2018652/2 TSB

Foreword: This is my first published DIY so bear with me. I know this is not a DIY that is in high demand but I am completing it so figure I might as well write it up. This write up was done on a 2011 Tiguan.

Task: Rewire 2.0TSI throttle body using OEM parts and following the same technical procedure used by certified VW Techs.

Condition: Using OEM parts, official VW TSB and general mechanical knowledge.

Standard: Rewire completed resulting in fully functional throttle body and no further CEL or EPC light errors. 


Parts:

Wires - Part # 000979025FA Qty. 3
Housing – Part # 4H0973713 Qty. 1

You may need to purchase the rubber grommets that seal the wires into the housing if not already included on wires.

Figure 1.0 Overview









Step 1: Remove throttle body connector and two others that share the same wiring harness. Removing the other two is not essential but allows more room to work and is worth the two seconds it takes. 
Figure 1.1









Note: Red connector is the throttle body connector that will be replaced. Yellow connectors are the additional ones from step 1.
Figure 1.2








All 3 connectors removed.
 
Step 2: Expose all the throttle body wires all the way back to the junction with the other two wires. This will allow ample room to splice the new wires in. There are a total of six wires coming from the throttle body connector. Note: wires 3 and 5 are twisted and spliced wires will need to be twisted in the same fashion.
Figure 1.3









Step 3: Prepping the new wiring harness for splicing is done following the TSB 2018652/2. Note: cutting wires to differing lengths is not essential however prevents all spliced connections from balling up in one location. Take note of the blue grommets I referred to in the beginning you may need to purchase them separately from an electric hardware store. 
Figure 1.4









Step 4: Splice in new wiring harness to old. I cut the old wiring harness pretty close to the old housing to allow most excess wiring to splice into. I made sure to leave enough wiring to match up the wires to the new harness.
Figure 1.5









Figure 1.6









Step 4: Splice the new harness in place matching up wires using the old housing. Finished project should be wrapped in yellow tape to indicate OEM repair was complete on electrical system however I did not do this because I did not have yellow tape and I wanted a more factory look.
Figure 1.7









Conclusion: While repair was completed with stock parts and components I failed to followed exact OEM procedure as I did not cut original wires in differing lengths in case they needed to be redone. Also, I do not have yellow tape to wrap the repair in. Otherwise, the repair appears to have restored factory performance and function as well as remedied the EPC CEL lights issue.


----------



## Biged84 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Thanks for posting*

Thanks for posting man, I got the same intermittent issue. Going to give this a shot. So was there any need to have vag-com or scanner. Or can I just disconnect the battey, do the splice, and fire it up after reconnecting the battery?





Norman2011 said:


> Title: DIY: VW 2.0TSI Throttle Body Rewire (OEM) 2018652/2 TSB
> 
> Foreword: This is my first published DIY so bear with me. I know this is not a DIY that is in high demand but I am completing it so figure I might as well write it up. This write up was done on a 2011 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biged84 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Thanks for posting*

Thanks for posting, I got the same issue on my 2001 tiguan. I'm going to give this a shot. Any need to have a vag-com or scanner? Or can I just disconnect the battery and due the splice?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I had this issue on 09 Audi A3. I was dealing with it for almost 2 years until I finally got motivated and fixed it. It's been running fine for almost an year now.


----------



## Norman2011 (Nov 16, 2014)

Biged84 said:


> Thanks for posting, I got the same issue on my 2001 tiguan. I'm going to give this a shot. Any need to have a vag-com or scanner? Or can I just disconnect the battery and due the splice?


You may need to do a throttle body adaptation.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

:thumbup: Well done. What codes were you throwing? I'm almost positive this is an issue on my car but the dealer has said it wasn't, despite the fact that if you touch or even look at the wire the wrong way & my epc comes on.:banghead:


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

We just had this covered under a cpo warranty. Got stranded 500 miles from home on vacation when it decided to act up for the 2nd time. First time they replaced the throttle body. This time they replaced the wiring per tsb and even found a bad o2 sensor. Runs great now. Hopefully we won't get stranded again

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I had to perform the TSB myself on my 09. Even at employee cost, the connector and 3 repair wires was $88. At full retail i think its arounf $140 in just parts. 
My codes were throttle valve no communication intermittent,
And idle speed higher then specified. I got the EPC light and limp mode.

When you go to the dealer and tell them what's wrong, it's thier job to diagnose on thier own. Think about how many people come in saying what's wrong and have no idea and are not even close. VW makes the techs go through a guided fault finding, and write a story on exactly what was tested and what values they measured. Otherwise those guys may get backflagged and not get paid. It can be a lose-lose for tech and customer when it's intermittent. 

Then there's just poor techs, but thats another thing all on its own.


----------



## Norman2011 (Nov 16, 2014)

@drracing07 which O2 sensor was bad? I was symptom free for about 6 months then boom EPC and CEL w/ limp. Intermittent. I have had throttle body and pedal replaced while still under warranty for this issue. My next step is to ohm out wiring between ECU and pedal and ECU and throttle body if that comes back fine then ECU may be a culprit or the pedal faulted again as the code I am now getting is G69&G188 not inversely correlated - intermittent. Funny you mention O2 sensor was bad. I read somewhere about a correlation between anO2 sensor and throttle wiring having been an issue before. I'm interested in chasing down this lead. 

If only VW used a good old fashioned cable throttle system this all would be a nonissue. *sigh* 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

Front o2 sensor. Here are the papers i for from the repair.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

drracing07 said:


> Front o2 sensor. Here are the papers i for from the repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most comprehensive dealer write up I've ever seen. :thumbup:


----------



## smontes2015 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Need help asap!!*

I am a complete idiot!! While performing this repair today, I accidentally reversed wires 1 and 5. I discovered this when I started the car and it would barely run.

I checked my work and found that I had reversed the wires. I have reconnected them correctly and the car runs, but the EPC light is on and will not go away. I am getting a throttle position sensor error, and also when I tried to run an adaptation and it just says ERROR.

I am guessing I fried the throttle position sensor and throttle body, but my concern is that it may be more. That is the only error I am showing in VagCom, along with the adaptation error. Is it possible to correct or do I need a new throttle body? Also, what else may I need to check for damage and how? Please any help is appreciated. I was doing this myself to avoid a giant dealership bill. Now I have screwed myself for not being patient. Sometimes I just really hate life.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

i looked real quick at the wiring diagrams and you might have dumped 12V into a 5 volt circuit on either the throttle body or the ECU. Start with replacing the TB as it is less expensive. Good luck.


----------



## smontes2015 (Mar 19, 2015)

I replaced the throttle body yesterday afternoon and it went away. 

Seems I blew up the throttle body only, as adaption runs fine and no EPC light anymore. Oddly, a used ECM is much cheaper than a throttle body and easier to install. I am glad it was just the throttle body, but I see now the ECM may have actually have been the easier/cheaper fix lol.


----------



## postulio (Jul 2, 2015)

I drive a 2009 Passat (2.0t TSI)

I was stuck in stop & go traffic for about an hour yesterday heading home from work and had EPC pop up. I pulled over, turned off the car and back on, RPMs surged to 4k+ upon ignition and CEL popped up. I connected my scanner and got the p0121 code. 

I recently had my TB replaced (a month & few hundred miles ago). 

I cleared the code and sat there for about 5 minutes. cycled the car a few times and the code did not return, got on the highway and drove him no problem. Been driving all evening yesterday and no problems manifested. 

I am guessing it could be the harness. I'll get the necessary parts and if the issue comes back I'll investigate further and replace the connector wires.

Any advice on doing a Throttle Body Alignment? Now? After rewiring? 

Thanks all,


----------



## postulio (Jul 2, 2015)

Great guide by the way. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

onevrsix said:


> most comprehensive dealer write up I've ever seen. :thumbup:


we have to write our stories that way so they bookers and warranty know what to pay us

We get paid for everything we do (Assuming punch times match up) so the more detail I can put into a story, the more money I can make.....To a certain extent. I cant tell you how many stories I wrote for people when working at BMW. They left A LOT of money on the table for them self's and the dealership.


----------



## Eddy67 (Dec 16, 2015)

which one is the throttle position sensor?


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for writing this up. I have an FSI GTI and it threw a bunch of throttle codes today. I tried to run adaption, but got an error and it wouldn't run. The codes wouldn't clear either. I pulled the connector off my throttle body and pulled the conduit off. I just untwisted the wires and plugged the connector back in. I cleared the codes and did the throttle body adaption. No CEL or EPC. Looks like this is the first step. :thumbup: Monday I have a project.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone have the pictures? 
Can’t see them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtlehat (Oct 19, 2004)

*Reposting with fixed image links...*

Title: DIY: VW 2.0TSI Throttle Body Rewire (OEM) 2018652/2 TSB

Foreword: This is my first published DIY so bear with me. I know this is not a DIY that is in high demand but I am completing it so figure I might as well write it up. This write up was done on a 2011 Tiguan.

Task: Rewire 2.0TSI throttle body using OEM parts and following the same technical procedure used by certified VW Techs.

Condition: Using OEM parts, official VW TSB and general mechanical knowledge.

Standard: Rewire completed resulting in fully functional throttle body and no further CEL or EPC light errors. 


Parts:

Wires - Part # 000979025FA Qty. 3
Housing – Part # 4H0973713 Qty. 1

You may need to purchase the rubber grommets that seal the wires into the housing if not already included on wires.

Figure 1.0 Overview









Step 1: Remove throttle body connector and two others that share the same wiring harness. Removing the other two is not essential but allows more room to work and is worth the two seconds it takes. 
Figure 1.1









Note: Red connector is the throttle body connector that will be replaced. Yellow connectors are the additional ones from step 1.
Figure 1.2








All 3 connectors removed.
 
Step 2: Expose all the throttle body wires all the way back to the junction with the other two wires. This will allow ample room to splice the new wires in. There are a total of six wires coming from the throttle body connector. Note: wires 3 and 5 are twisted and spliced wires will need to be twisted in the same fashion.
Figure 1.3









Step 3: Prepping the new wiring harness for splicing is done following the TSB 2018652/2. Note: cutting wires to differing lengths is not essential however prevents all spliced connections from balling up in one location. Take note of the blue grommets I referred to in the beginning you may need to purchase them separately from an electric hardware store. 
Figure 1.4









Step 4: Splice in new wiring harness to old. I cut the old wiring harness pretty close to the old housing to allow most excess wiring to splice into. I made sure to leave enough wiring to match up the wires to the new harness.
Figure 1.5









Figure 1.6









Step 4: Splice the new harness in place matching up wires using the old housing. Finished project should be wrapped in yellow tape to indicate OEM repair was complete on electrical system however I did not do this because I did not have yellow tape and I wanted a more factory look.
Figure 1.7









Conclusion: While repair was completed with stock parts and components I failed to followed exact OEM procedure as I did not cut original wires in differing lengths in case they needed to be redone. Also, I do not have yellow tape to wrap the repair in. Otherwise, the repair appears to have restored factory performance and function as well as remedied the EPC CEL lights issue.


----------



## flyingmonkey2009 (Nov 10, 2017)

I have a B6 Passat 2009, the EPC light pop 3 times so far this year and the code store in the system is P0221 throttle pedal position sensor/ switch B circuit Range Performance.
I usually turn off the car wait 15 minutes and restart and goes away, I would like to resolve this problem, I believe this is the repair I need to make.
thank you so much for posting this information.
I will order the parts and see if I could do this.


----------



## heart_crafter (Jun 21, 2012)

Greetings!

2009 Passat Komfort
2.0L TFSI
Automatic Trans

* car went into limp mode on highway... got epc..
* limp mode 15mph 2500rpm
* got the diag done same time.. see img.
* replaced battery... 77% health, 81% charge
* cleared all codes
* drove 12 miles
* got epc and mil
* did a tuneup inc. coils...
* all lights gone.. 
* drove for 15 miles... epc came on
* limp mode is back but this time its diff kind max limit to around 40mph, limits rpm on each gear, and had to take of the foot from acc and press again to shift up.
* noticed acceleration isnt smooth anymore, when hitting acc pedal the rpm didnt move in usual time.
* read this thread...
* re-seated the harness on throttle body about 20 times really fast to clean the connection pins
* test drove, all seems ok


couple questions
1. hitting the acc on park, is there a limit on rpm? 
* mine stops at 4800

2. while driving, if we take foot off the acc, does rpm suppose to drop directly to idle rpm or should that be a smooth transisition? 
* mine drops to idle


Thanks!

Good to be back on the forum lol









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gads1 (Mar 1, 2015)

thanks for this. was just quoted $550 for this at local favorite non-dealer service shop.

update: here's an alternative to VW parts dept for this from trusted source








TSI Throttle Body Connector Repair Kit


Used when you receive circuit range/performance or throttle valve control system malfunctions




www.ecstuning.com









Norman2011 said:


> Title: DIY: VW 2.0TSI Throttle Body Rewire (OEM) 2018652/2 TSB
> 
> Foreword: This is my first published DIY so bear with me. I know this is not a DIY that is in high demand but I am completing it so figure I might as well write it up. This write up was done on a 2011 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


----------



## BBWOwner (Oct 15, 2017)

Norman2011 said:


> Title: DIY: VW 2.0TSI Throttle Body Rewire (OEM) 2018652/2 TSB
> 
> Foreword: This is my first published DIY so bear with me. I know this is not a DIY that is in high demand but I am completing it so figure I might as well write it up. This write up was done on a 2011 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


The problem is that the wire gets pushed out of the connector when you plug the connector on to the throttle body. With the connector attached to the throttle body, grab each wire, individually, and push it into the connector. You will feel it when the loose wire pushes into the connector.


----------



## waleedalbalushi621 (10 mo ago)

EPC Motor Storung Werkstatt L GTI 2011
😟😟


----------

